# Too much sitting linked to shortened lives



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2012)

Australians who spent a lot of time sitting at a desk or in front of a TV were more likely to die of any cause during a three-year period than those who were only sedentary a few hours a day, in a new study.

Researchers found that the link between too much time sitting and shortened lives stuck when they accounted for how much moderate or vigorous exercise people got as well as their weight and other measures of health.

That suggests shifting some time from sitting to light physical activity -- such as slow walking and active chores -- might have important long-term benefits, researchers said.

"When we give people messages about how much physical activity they should be doing, we also need to talk to them about reducing the amount of hours they spend sitting each day," Hidde van der Ploeg, the new study's lead author from the University of Sydney, told Reuters Health in an email.

Of more than 200,000 adults age 45 and older, van der Ploeg and his colleagues found that people who reported sitting for at least 11 hours a day were 40 percent more likely to die during the study than those who sat less than four hours daily.

That doesn't prove sitting, itself, cuts people's lives short, he pointed out.

Although the researchers also asked participants about a variety of lifestyle habits, there could be other unmeasured differences between people who spend a lot or a little time sitting each day.

Still, the findings are consistent with other recent studies suggesting health consequences from too much sitting, said Mark Tremblay, an obesity and activity researcher at Children's Hospital of Eastern Ontario in Ottawa.

"Sitting or reclining, especially in front of screens, is bad for you regardless of your age," said Tremblay, who wasn't involved in the new research.

People tend to think they're okay as long as they get their "dose" of working out each day, he told Reuters Health.

But, "Getting your 30 minutes of physical activity five times a week is not insurance against chronic disease," Tremblay added.

Instead, time spent doing moderate or vigorous exercise and time being totally sedentary may each affect long-term disease risks separately, he said.

http://news.yahoo.com/too-much-sitting-linked-shortened-lives-160234206.html
more
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110712093859.htm


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2012)

i was reading a study that said diet and level of activity are numbers 2 & 3 behind smoking as preventable cancer causers. i try to stay active but it never feels like enough...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2012)

sitting for 11 hours a day? truck drivers should be worried, but you'd have to be extremely lazy to not move for so much time (or have an office job... but hell, i drive a car for a living and i walk constantly)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes yes we know. These studies were all the rage last year.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2012)

Studies like this one shorting my life expectancy


----------



## Steevo (Apr 6, 2012)

What if the participants and people didn't care to live any longer if they couldn't sit and enjoy their life. Did they study that?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> That doesn't prove sitting, itself, cuts people's lives short, he pointed out.



Nice way to say the study didn't really show any real cause and effect. :shadedshu


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 6, 2012)

Doesn't apply to Stephen Hawking. Bless him.


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2012)

WOW guess I am going to die soon! Can't wait!


----------



## douglatins (Apr 7, 2012)

Well that's it im definitely dead


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Bring it on, death.


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah let's do this!


----------



## The_Ish (Apr 7, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> That doesn't *prove* sitting, *itself*, cuts people's lives short, he pointed out.



That does sort of contradict the headline. And is it just me, but how is this even worth researching? You don't need to look further than evolution to know the human body is designed to be active.


----------



## Inceptor (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, in extreme cases, too much sitting in a chair can lead to a fairly-sudden-death:
Deep vein thrombosis --> Pulmonary Embolism --> Bye bye.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_vein_thrombosis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulmonary_embolism

I recall hearing one of those 'weird news factoid' stories a while ago where a hardcore gamer died in this way, or something similar.

The moral of the story is to do what your mother told/tells you and "go outside and get some fresh air" occasionally


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2012)

its for your own protection. DO IT.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhbll1B0ET1qayhrz.jpg
> 
> 
> its for your own protection. DO IT.



finally, a constructive option for us all!


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like this is getting a lot more press....


> A new study has found that for each hour a day that an adult spends sitting down during their lifetime, the likelihood of developing heart disease goes up by 14 per cent.
> 
> It further warns that a daily session at the gym won’t undo the damage because any increase in fitness from an hour’s exercise is overridden by several hours of sitting.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...s-chance-of-heart-disease-by-14-10090648.html

Time to get my ass moving...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

Something about this study results is not right.  14% an hour equates to 100% heart attack by the end of one day of work or one long flight to China.  Gosh, one year of work and you might as well pack yourself into a coffin and save the mortician the effort.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2015)

wonder if they took into consideration
1.  The couch gamers raised pulse/heart rate respiration rate and frenetic body parts movement when playing FPS games. (does this count as exercise as most couch games spend more than 30 min playing at a time)
2. computer users domestic chores  such as online stimulation and wrist exercise and the resulting tissue clean up.
3. Walking to fridge/kitchen to get those nourishing cans of Diet crap , cooking hot tarts. bags of chips/crisps.
4. Walking to the WC to Empty that Stadium Buddy you wear.
5. walking to the home Entrance to collect and pay for that Takeaway you ordered earlier.

Snigger   of course we evolved to be active .

Doe these ""Researchers" try to teach their grand Mothers How to Suck Eggs


----------



## natr0n (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this has to do more with high stress on those who died.


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 9, 2015)

TheMailman has been dead for a good 20 years if this is true.


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Something about this study results is not right.  14% an hour equates to 100% heart attack by the end of one day of work or one long flight to China.  Gosh, one year of work and you might as well pack yourself into a coffin and save the mortician the effort.



They are saying one hour a day of sitting over their lifetime I think. So one hour a day over their lifetime would mean 14% chance of heart disease. Probably there is a 14% chance of heart disease anyway. A lot of people die from heart disease. They could have worded it better though because a person sitting at there desk 8 hours a day would have a 112% chance of contracting heart disease. Surely they meant it this way

one hr = 14%
two hours = 14% X 14%+14% = 15.96%
three hours = 15.96% X 14% +15.96% = 18.2%
etc


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks very much @64K, your explanation makes much more sense!


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Something about this study results is not right.  14% an hour equates to 100% heart attack by the end of one day of work or one long flight to China.  Gosh, one year of work and you might as well pack yourself into a coffin and save the mortician the effort.


I'd reply but I'm having a heart attack... XD


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 9, 2015)

Shit, I'm already fucked...   I need to sit down...

Gah, no!


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 9, 2015)

I guess I'm a dead man rolling.  Been stuck in a wheelchair for many years.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 9, 2015)

> It further warns that a daily session at the gym won’t undo the damage because any increase in fitness from an hour’s exercise is overridden by several hours of sitting.



Ouch, this is me. Work and play while sitting for many hours every day, but like to walk or jog 2.5 miles (around the block distance) most days of the week. I just hope my restless leg syndrome is giving some movement benefit. That and coffee, I drink so much that I piss like every hour so I am not stationary for more time than that.


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2015)

Jizzler said:


> Ouch, this is me. Work and play while sitting for many hours every day, but like to walk or jog 2.5 miles (around the block distance) most days of the week. I just hope my restless leg syndrome is giving some movement benefit. That and coffee, I drink so much that I piss like every hour so I am not stationary for more time than that.



I was like that with coffee. I guess I drank around 20 cups a day if you count a cup as 8 ozs. I tried cutting down but always worked my way back up so I had to give it up entirely. A desk job and coffee just go hand in hand somehow. My doctor said it was a diuretic but wouldn't dehydrate me very much but I felt like it did. 

You're one up on me for jogging. I don't get any exercise at all unless you count sex.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 9, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I guess I'm a dead man rolling.  Been stuck in a wheelchair for many years.


Do you get any kind of workout with your upper body?


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 9, 2015)

Not enough lately. I have a Parabody 2500 weight machine out side on the back porch, but temps have been hovering around zero lately.
It's 50 degrees Fahrenheit outside today and it feels like a heatwave!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 9, 2015)

Stress Induced Cardiac Fatigue caused by believing every other study linking practically anything to death found to reduce life expectancy by shocking percentage! No really You should be very worried about this!


----------



## Toothless (Mar 9, 2015)

If i'm going to die then I'm going to die happily sitting.


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2015)

BazookaJoe said:


> Stress Induced Cardiac Fatigue caused by believing every other study linking practically anything to death found to reduce life expectancy by shocking percentage! No really You should be very worried about this!


 
Something is going to take each of us out one way or another. It's been decades since I read this paper but a leading statistician posed the question; "How Long Could You Live If You Could Live Forever?". That title was a bit misleading but basically he examined statistically how long a person could live if geneticists removed all chances of disease and natural causes of death and stopped the aging/degeneration process entirely. He arrived at the conclusion that the average person could live around 600 years before some accident would take them out.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 9, 2015)

When I'm dead I hope someone resurrect the thread I posted in.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> When I'm dead I hope someone resurrect the thread I posted in.




ok....just let me know when.   


I cant lie down or apply pressure to my back or back of my skull, 
crunch for science guys


Spoiler


----------



## natr0n (Mar 9, 2015)

I have painful sciatica on my right leg. If I don't sit for a while it feels like I'm dying.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't doubt this.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Inceptor said:


> Well, in extreme cases, too much sitting in a chair can lead to a fairly-sudden-death:
> Deep vein thrombosis --> Pulmonary Embolism --> Bye bye.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_vein_thrombosis
> ...


I remember similar stories about a gamer that hadn't slept for days and only had energy drinks to keep him going, pretty sure it was the caffeine overdose that lead to a heart attack or something.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty sure I'm not going to be running around or lifting weights any time soon trying to prolong my life, I suffer from heart failure and a test last week says it's operating at 33% capacity, couple that with my last lung test that said they were working at 25% capacity, I should be dead.
Sitting down is what I do.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 10, 2015)

I should be dead too, but only because I'm a horrible electrician that had a brief run in with a 240v 30 amp line.

Oh, and one time when I got out of my chair to sign for a package, I got disoriented, hit a wall and broke my arm into three bone fragments.

After I pulled those two, I think my friend summed it up best:

"Ray, the only reason you're still alive is because you spend so much time in that damn chair.  Every time you get out of it, it means you have a horrible idea and intend to do it whether or not it may kill you."

And you know what?  He's right.  I think I'm staying in my chair today.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2015)

this has fast become the "Chair sitters clubhouse"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2015)

SK-1 said:


> Time to get my ass moving...











natr0n said:


> I think this has to do more with high stress on those who died.


Yeah, stress -> high blood pressure -> cardiovascular problems.  If you sit a lot but your blood pressure is good because you're as cool as a cucumber, I doubt cardiovascular problems rise.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

If ya have to sit, ya might as well be comfortable


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 3, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I remember similar stories about a gamer that hadn't slept for days and only had energy drinks to keep him going, pretty sure it was the caffeine overdose that lead to a heart attack or something.


Iv had many caffeine overdoses. Theyr not nice it's worse than pms. I'm very sensitive to caffeine. Sleeping only works to make it go away. Ironically caffeine doesn't effect me how it should. I get sleepy from it due to the stress it cause to my body


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 3, 2015)

Too much of anything shortens your life anyway. So yeah. Great research

Just do too much of everything to restore the balance. That's how I roll


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 3, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> Too much of anything shortens your life anyway. So yeah. Great research
> 
> Just do too much of everything to restore the balance. That's how I roll


Is there a limit on how much fiber one can eat before ud die from the fiber?


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll stay sitting as i don't want to live forever


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> Is there a limit on how much fiber one can eat before ud die from the fiber?


I had a budgie die from stuffing itself with the paper from the bottom of it's cage, it's tummy literally burst.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 3, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I had a budgie die from stuffing itself with the paper from the bottom of it's cage, it's tummy literally burst.


 why it eat the paper? Also I meant not by tummy tearing


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> why it eat the paper? Also I meant not by tummy tearing


I think it was nesting, and tearing up paper is something it did, but it must have started eating it too.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sitting might be bad for you but you don't see my ass complaining.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2015)

This your office chair? 


Devon68 said:


> Sitting might be bad for you but you don't see my ass complaining.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 3, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> Is there a limit on how much fiber one can eat before ud die from the fiber?



I have no idea honestly  I have a high metabolism so I can eat whatever and not gain weight. It's a blessing and a curse


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 3, 2015)

> This your office chair?


Wow I didn't know something like that existed. I'll take 2.


----------

